
How America Made Donald Trump Unstoppable - Apocryphon
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/how-america-made-donald-trump-unstoppable-20160224
======
Apocryphon
My rationale for submitting this politics-related story: it comprehensively
describes the current American presidential electoral process, and explains
how a zero-day exploit was able to take advantage of it.

